# Kawi Terryx



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is one sick sounding teryx, wish my brute sounded like this, like his flag too.....:rockn:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish they had dual exhaust for the brutes


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think thats a dual big gun..


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yep sounds good. ive gt a big gun on the way for my bruter and i hope it sounds half as good as that. hes gna need a new belt before long.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd probably hate riding with that guy. I can't stand being around people with bad throttle control, always on an off, especially with loud pipes..

WAAAAAA ............ WAAAAAAAAAAAA .......... WAAAA ............. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ............... WAAAAAAAAAAA


Probably why I quit going on big rides. lol I'm turning into an old fart. :nutkick:

It does look cool though, but, I bet it wouldnt hold a candle to Toby's (superbogger750)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Honestly sounds alot like my brute does (at least the way it sounds to me while I'm riding it...havnt really heard it from a bystanders point of view) ...mine definitely has a very defined lope to it though, but has a similar tone to that. ...I dunno, meangreen360, walker, monsterbrute750, notorious....what do yall think? You've all heard it.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

the exhaust on the teryx its not a muzzy or neither a big gun, its a dragonfire dual exhaust system...........


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds awesome, very similar sounding to a small v8.

Brenton


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I'd probably hate riding with that guy. I can't stand being around people with bad throttle control, always on an off, especially with loud pipes..
> 
> WAAAAAA ............ WAAAAAAAAAAAA .......... WAAAA ............. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ............... WAAAAAAAAAAA
> (superbogger750)


Couldn't agree more...He's either showing off or he doesn't have a clue how to ride. Nevertheless, it does sound pretty good.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was actually there on New Years and talked to the guy. There is "Nothing" stock about the motor he is running in that Teryx.
And for those who have ever been to Shiloh Ridge [Alto] those sections he is doing in the video are waaaay more intimidating in person. The video does not do it justice.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Definately sounds sweet. Is it just me or did it sound like it was working harder than the wheels were turning? I was expecting some serious mud slinging through that slop. Cool vid, thanks.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

edtman said:


> Is it just me or did it sound like it was working harder than the wheels were turning? I was expecting some serious mud slinging through that slop. Cool vid, thanks.


Me too.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

everyone knows money makes up for not having brains !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ I must be REALLY smart then


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

edtman said:


> Definately sounds sweet. Is it just me or did it sound like it was working harder than the wheels were turning? I was expecting some serious mud slinging through that slop. Cool vid, thanks.


Me three.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

sounds alot like my brute with my hmf utility pipe. and yea that guy would be annoying as hell to ride with


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes i have to agree a Brute willm never sound like a Teryx. My brute never sounded as sweet as my Teryx. Also if you ever buy a Teryx DONT buy HMF its way to loud and everybody i know is taking them off and either buying a Muzzy or Big Gun.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

My friend has the Dragonfire exhaust on his Teryx and it sounds exactly like that one.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds great but can tell he has no throttle control,


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

superbogger750 said:


> Yes i have to agree a Brute willm never sound like a Teryx. My brute never sounded as sweet as my Teryx. Also if you ever buy a Teryx DONT buy HMF its way to loud and everybody i know is taking them off and either buying a Muzzy or Big Gun.


I agree with Toby....we sold some HMF's at work...then they came back to buy something else. We have sold a lot of Big Guns.


----------

